# 1D X Structural Weakness [FIXED]



## moonwell (Aug 25, 2012)

Word of advice... don't test the build quality by tossing your 1D X off a speeding golf cart... 











I'm sure Canon will repair at no charge as a reward for me finding the weak spot : Still works fine, but not exactly weather sealed anymore.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Ouch! :'( A small part of me died inside :-\


----------



## Viggo (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Oh my.... so much for the buildquality... I actually thought it would make a dent, not crack... nice to know it still works!


----------



## kaihp (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*



Viggo said:


> Oh my.... so much for the buildquality... I actually thought it would make a dent, not crack... nice to know it still works!


Since it's a Magnesium-alloy, it is much harder (and lighter) than Aluminium but being harder means that it's more brittle and will break rather than bend. Also, cast materials tend to break more easily than milled parts due to the orientation of the grains in the material.

To the OP: very sorry to see that


----------



## friedmud (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Firstly: Ouch! That sucks!

Secondly: those are the finest "breakage" photos I've ever seen


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

You woulda heard me scream like Cameron on Ferris Buehler's Day Off.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

my 1dm3 has taken a few falls, but you would never know it. Its kinda sad this happened, my condolences. :'(


----------



## sanj (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Re attaching my neck strap...


----------



## moonwell (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Happened Friday night, and I wasn't too concerned, since I somehow only noticed the scratches, not the crack at the time. My heart dropped when I saw it in the morning :'(

At least it appears the crack is in a separate piece from the main chassis, so hopefully it's fixable without resorting to black RTV.

Oh, the 24-70 didn't fair too well either... filter ring hit the cement (no filter). No glass shattered, but now it's a 30-70mm that won't focus to infinity.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*



moonwell said:


> Happened Friday night, and I wasn't too concerned, since I somehow only noticed the scratches, not the crack at the time. My heart dropped when I saw it in the morning :'(
> 
> At least it appears the crack is in a separate piece from the main chassis, so hopefully it's fixable without resorting to black RTV.
> 
> Oh, the 24-70 didn't fair too well either... filter ring hit the cement (no filter). No glass shattered, but now it's a 30-70mm that won't focus to infinity.



So you've invented a new Canon lens, that can't be used for landscape photography? 

Sorry, couldn't pass that up.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Despite the main frame of the body being one piece, multiple cast pieces are bolted on. It looks like the top cover, which is easily replaced.


----------



## moonwell (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Hard to tell from the close-up photos, but the crack is by the vertical grip shutter. 



bdunbar79 said:


> So you've invented a new Canon lens, that can't be used for landscape photography?


For sure. It's a rare one-off. Priceless item, but I'm willing to open the bidding...


----------



## Michael_pfh (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Some duct tape should do the trick!


----------



## hyles (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*



Michael_pfh said:


> Some duct tape should do the trick!


Useless, unless light leak reaches exposimeter.
Diego


----------



## Menace (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

What bad luck 

Atleast you can still shoot with it evn though there's not much weather sealing any more.


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Thats really a pity! Did you have any huge ass lens attached at the same time?


----------



## moonwell (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

_Just_ a 24-70...


----------



## traveller (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

This happened to my mate's 1Ds MkIII (but the crack was by the prism housing). My advice is to send it to Canon for a repair quote ASAP. My mate left it (despite having CPS Gold memership) because he was worried about the cost and the loss of use of the camera (despite owning two 1Ds MkIIs!). In the end Canon's quote for replacing the top plate (which included a full service), was pretty reasonable and they turned it around in a matter of a few days. Sadly for my friend, his woe's didn't end there; some time after, he started to notice spots appearing in his images. Even Canon have not been able to fully repair the sensor and they have told him they think that water may have got into the crack and deposited residues onto the anti-aliasing filter, which have etched into it.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Never had such problems with a Canon camera.

That´s maybe because I fell with the camera to earth and don´t let only the camera fall down-grin.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Ohhhhh that hurts like a kick in the b..... Hope you are insured. I once got pushed by the crowd and fell on my nose... Well on my 70-200 nose... And trashed it... I know how it feels.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*


.
Why quit before finishing the experiment?

Keep throwing it off the golf cart until we know when it fails -- then we'll have meaningful data!


----------



## peederj (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Right, does it blend.

But seriously, I would be worried things inside would now be misaligned and miscalibrated. Since the lens got hit the whole flange might be torqued etc. I would definitely send it in for repair and rent or use the backup in the meantime.


----------



## almograve (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

So much for a waterproof camera...do you have insurance?
how much would it cost to replace the frame? do they even offer that type of repair? that would mean changing the all thing I guess...
Hope you live out of photography and that you'll be able to afford a new one....

almograve.com


----------



## moonwell (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Will probably be sending in for repair on Tuesday... or the next Monday at the latest. It's gaff taped up for the time being. Just avoiding any damp situations.

Insurance should cover it if Canon decides it's totally FUBAR... I'll let you all know the outcome.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*



peederj said:


> Right, does it blend.
> 
> But seriously, I would be worried things inside would now be misaligned and miscalibrated. Since the lens got hit the whole flange might be torqued etc. I would definitely send it in for repair and rent or use the backup in the meantime.


I have that Blentec Blender


----------



## canon816 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Don't you have insurance?


----------



## risc32 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

hope it's an easy, inexpensive fix. i'm a bit surprised how thin that casting looks. i don't know how thin they where in the past, or the techniques used to make them. from the complex shape and thin walls i would guess one of the high tech rotation methods. maybe one of the vacuum methods. anyway, hope it turns out to be no big deal.


----------



## vuilang (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Did you "intentionally" throw it off when you're on a speeding golf cart? did it land on grass or concrete?


----------



## moonwell (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*



vuilang said:


> Did you "intentionally" throw it off when you're on a speeding golf cart? did it land on grass or concrete?


No, I didn't _intentionally _ throw it onto concrete!


----------



## moonwell (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Canon just received the unit for repair and emailed the estimate. Hopefully it's fixed today and back in my hands tomorrow.



Canon Estimate said:


> *Camera needs top cover, back cover and front cover*



*Total repair cost is $879.* My final cost is *$342* (Thank God for CPS Platinum!)


----------



## moonwell (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: 1D X Structural Weakness*

Body made it home yesterday. Looks brand new again, except for the top dial... It looks white/gray like aged rubber. Dial on the vertical shutter is normal. Weird. Oh well. :


----------



## moonwell (Sep 18, 2012)

I asked them to return the replaced parts 

http://www.moonsphoto.com/blog/2012/09/17/canon-1dx-cracked-open/


----------

